# This is Moo Moo (:



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello all! 

This is Moo Moo, a feeder turned spoiled rotten pet  lol. Last 2 are of the night I saved her, we fell asleep on the couch together.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

she's so adorable! And so tiny! How old is she?


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Precious! She is so tiny!!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow. Cute, she looks about 2.5 weeks old. Her eyes have definally just opened up, so I wouldn't be shocked if she was just a little over 2 weeks old.

I would probably get some soy baby formula to give her, by the looks of it she should still be with mom.

Love the name. I wrote a small story once a while ago (it isn't that good) about a rat named Moo-e but he was a dalmatian.


----------



## EmmaEds (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow, so tiny and cute!


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm not sure of her age, but she is able to eat solid rat food, and treats. (apple skin, crackers, unseasoned ramen noodles are her favorite!)
I was thinking that she was about 2 weeks when I got her, but wasn't sure. She is super smart & def my favorite rat ever


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

She's soooo tiny and cute!!!!!


----------



## Wake (Sep 29, 2012)

Awww she's so cute! And such an adorable name!


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

I love how big their feet are compared to their bodies at that young age. So cute


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah, she has grown into them some. Her current weight is at 26g, and she has been bouncing around all morning. I gave her a tiny piece of chicken, and ever since then she is like a bouncy ball, lol.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

You need to be giving her formula, even if she is eating solid food she still needs formula to make sure she develops properly. Other than that, she is very cute, I hope she grows up to be big and strong!


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

I tried giving her formula, but she refused.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

If your able too maybe get some goats milk and mix it up in some oatmeal or cream of wheat (not flavored). Goat milk has no lactose and is similar to rat milk, just a tad bit lower in fat. Or mix the formula up with some oatmeal or cream of wheat.


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Eeeee! Cuteness overload... So cute and sweet


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

And still innocent, in a few months she'll be a sneaky goofy hyper not so stealthy bandit ( although in sure she's already got the hyper and the goofy parts down)


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

That she has, although we do have her "run around spot" in a box for now (she is too tiny) she will chase your hand like a cat does a laser pointer, lol. I have new pics of her playing hide -N- seek


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

Omg she's so cute! Her little face in that first picture set you just posed is precious


----------



## W0LFPR1NC3SS (Oct 22, 2012)

Omg how tinyyy!! I love how cute she is!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

